# صلاة صغيرة للبابا شنودة قبل المذاكرة



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2009)

ربى الحبيب
 انا يارب لا استطيع الفهم من ذاتى 
لكن انت تجلس معى وبجوارى 
وانا اذاكر
 ليس من اجل العلم 
ولا من اجل المستقبل 
وانما من اجلك انت 
حتى يعرف الكل ان اولادك ناجحون 
وان كل عمل يقومون به يكونون امناء فيه ويكون الرب معهم وياخذ بيدهم فتحبك جميع الناس.
+امين

البابا شنودة الثالث
​


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

آمين ..يارب ..وانا بدوري أضع أمامك ..كل ابن او ابنة بيمتحنوا ...وصلاتي يارب ان تنور ذهنهم حتى يفهموا ما يدروسون ، ويارب أجعل من أولادك ان يكونوا ناجحين ومتفوقون ...وجاء في رسالة يوحنا الرسول الثالثة والعدد2أيها الحبيب ، في كل شئ أروم ان تكون ناجحا" وصحيحا" / كما أن نفسك ناجحة ....وانا تمنياتي لكم بذلك ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا جورجينا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (21 مايو 2009)

_ربنا مع كل الناس اللى عندهم امتحانات _
_شكرا كوك__و_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## المجدلية (21 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااا كتير كوكو ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك


----------



## ponponayah (21 مايو 2009)

جميلة جداااااااااااا يا كوكو على الصلاة الجميلة 
ميرسى جدااااا 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا مع كل الناس اللى عندهم امتحانات _
> 
> _شكرا كوك__و_
> _تسلم ايدك _
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> شكرااااااااااا كتير كوكو ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا المجدلية​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> جميلة جداااااااااااا يا كوكو على الصلاة الجميلة
> ميرسى جدااااا
> يسوع يباركك


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بونبونايه​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (23 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى كوكو صلاة جميلة جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## amad_almalk (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الصلاه يا كوكو 


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كوكو صلاة جميلة جداا*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> شكرا على الصلاه يا كوكو ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عماد​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jesus love maro (24 مايو 2009)

_*صلاة حلوة اووي ربنا يبارك حياتك

+صلي من اجلي +*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 مايو 2009)

*أميين ياارب
صلاة جمييلة 
ميرسى ليك
ربنايبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مايو 2009)

jesus love maro قال:


> _*صلاة حلوة اووي ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​
> 
> 
> _*+صلي من اجلي +*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مارو​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *أميين ياارب​*
> _*صلاة جمييلة *_
> _*ميرسى ليك*_
> 
> _*ربنايبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

